
How to Revise an Email So That People Will Read It  - peter123
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/silverman/2009/04/how-to-revise-an-email-so-that.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes

      > 1. Delete redundancies. Say it once. That's enough.
      > If you're repetitive, the reader will stop reading
      > and start skimming. (Like you probably just did.)
    

I stopped reading at this point because it's blatently wrong. Intelligent
geeks hate things repeated, but I've found that in the business world if you
don't say something at least 6 times it won't get heard.

Know your audience. Decide whether repetition is required. Don't follow overly
broad advice blindly.

